# Squirrel hunting Paulding Forrest WMA...



## bobznew (Sep 1, 2013)

Hello, 

I'm looking to do some fall squirrel hunting in the Paulding WMA areas.  I know there will be a good bit of deer hunting there, so are there any areas that aren't deer hunted as much?  Just wanna make sure I'm giving the deer hunters some space, since I can go pretty much anywhere for squirrels (where there are trees at least).


----------



## 35 Whelen (Sep 1, 2013)

No small game hunting during deer hunting dates on Paulding Forest WMA.


----------



## bobznew (Sep 1, 2013)

That simplifies things LOL


----------



## hunter44a (Sep 2, 2013)

no shortage of squirrels there either


----------



## bobznew (Sep 2, 2013)

So it looks like deer hunting at Paulding WMA goes nonstop Sept 15 -- Jan 1?


----------



## Warthog (Sep 3, 2013)

You can hunt small game in Paulding WMA:
Aug. 15-Sept. 13, Oct. 19-Nov. 19, Nov. 25-Feb. 28


----------



## Danny Leigh (Sep 3, 2013)

bobznew said:


> So it looks like deer hunting at Paulding WMA goes nonstop Sept 15 -- Jan 1?



No; those are the dates for the county. Look up the WMA in the regs and it shows exactly when small game and deer are open. Once archery season ends, small game is open until Feb 28 Except for the during the one deer hunt in Nov (Nov 21-24)


----------



## bobznew (Oct 7, 2013)

Did some riding around on the paved roads a couple of weekends ago.  Looks like a lot of steep terrain.  Any hardwood bottoms/swamps that are fairly accessible for squirrel hunting?


----------



## manok (Oct 7, 2013)

No !


----------



## mattsvensson (Oct 20, 2013)

Bob,

Not sure if you found your answers, but I go out on Sat mornings as much as I can in the southern area, about 3.5 miles south on Hulsey Town Road (nothern side of the road) and I hardly seen anyone out there.  I'm starting to hear a few shots ringing out in the AM, but they're a ways off to the west.  Only other signs of life has been hearing a few coyotes every AM, saw 1 fawn a month ago, and this past weekend saw 3 hens running across the road.

I did some scouting up to the north but only saw a few good areas south west of the lake, north of the power lines, along the creeks.  Like you said, some of the terrain can get a little rough.  

Warthog is correct on the dates as well.


----------



## kiltman (Oct 21, 2013)

Squirrels are there but you will have to hike some hills.


----------



## mattsvensson (Nov 3, 2013)

Slight correction to my last post....I was out this morning and it looks like the area is getting more traffic.  There was one other hunter (22LR) within 1/4 mile of where I was at and 1-2 hunters (shotgun) about 1/2-3/4 miles away, judging by the sound of them firing.  Plenty of squirrels and saw larger deer (maybe 1.5-2 years old) about a mile north of the road.


----------

